
Antibiotic-Resistant Fungi Are a Growing Health Threat - vo2maxer
https://undark.org/2019/11/26/antibiotic-resistant-fungi-growing-health-threat/
======
masonic
The title and premise are just plain wrong.

Anti _biotics_ only work against bacteria. There are _antifungals_ for use
against fungi, as referred to later in the article.

~~~
vo2maxer
I agree that the title may be misleading but the underlying premise is not.
Resistant mycotic infections are associated with increased antibacterial
resistance. The CDC discusses the concern [1] as linked by the author of the
article, however, the distinction between antibiotics and antimycotics should
have been made clearer and not used interchangeably.

[1] [https://www.cdc.gov/drugresistance/biggest-
threats.html](https://www.cdc.gov/drugresistance/biggest-threats.html)

